# BSG TOS sixth-millennium fighter kitbash wip



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Having just bought a re-release of the Revell Viper, I decided to make use of an old and rather poorly built '98 issue, thinking I was capable enough to bash this myself with little difficulty. It has proved to be a _bit_ more challenging than I had anticipated, It was also much more fun. You will note that I have taken some liberties with the dimension of parts (upper wing) etc. Largely because I knew I wouldn't be able to identify or acquire the correct greeblies. Updates to come. 


http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/scorpionfighter001.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/scorpionfighter004.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/scorpionfighter009.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/scorpionfighter010.jpg


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Very cool, I plan to do one of those one day!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks, Kenlee - I'm glad someone likes it.


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Oh heck, who cares if you don't find the exact greeblies used? For one thing, I think the model in the show used a modified studio scale Viper, so even if you knew all the correct kits to use the parts would be too large. 

Mostly though, anyone can glue on parts they scavenged from a battleship model. The real skill is in scratch building the wings and other parts the modelers modified to create the minature. You are well on the way to a great model. Keep us updated.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Good job so far. I really like the design. An interesting variation on the Viper. Please keep us updated. 

Sean


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Seashark, great looking bash you have there! 

Did you know there was a resin kit of this already in 1/48 in the Starship Modeler store?


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

looks good so far.
I built one years ago and ended up selling it on EvilBay.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I like it!

Always wanted one, where did you get the research for it?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd like to see a screen grab of this pup. Such a vague memory...........I remember loving the variant, though.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys! Sorry for the lack of updates, I've been busy the past couple of days; only a couple quickie update pics here-

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/scorpionfighter011.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/scorpionfighter012.jpg




john_trek said:


> Oh heck, who cares if you don't find the exact greeblies used? For one thing, I think the model in the show used a modified studio scale Viper, so even if you knew all the correct kits to use the parts would be too large.
> 
> Mostly though, anyone can glue on parts they scavenged from a battleship model. The real skill is in scratch building the wings and other parts the modelers modified to create the minature. You are well on the way to a great model. Keep us updated.


Thanks john_trek, I'm a bit of a perfectionist nut - so any little bit that doesn't look right drives me nuts! Although, that didn't stop me from making _plenty_ of mistakes on this build. 



SJF said:


> Good job so far. I really like the design. An interesting variation on the Viper. Please keep us updated.
> 
> Sean


Thanks Sean, appreciate it! 



Stu Pidasso said:


> Hey Seashark, great looking bash you have there!
> 
> Did you know there was a resin kit of this already in 1/48 in the Starship Modeler store?


Thanks Stu, I've seen your kit; very nice. Unfortunately, I didn't have the cash when I started the bash and figured since I had the extra Viper, I'd make use of it. Thanks for the reply. 



BARRYZ28 said:


> looks good so far.
> I built one years ago and ended up selling it on EvilBay.
> Keep up the good work.


Thanks Barry! 



cozmo said:


> I like it!
> 
> Always wanted one, where did you get the research for it?


cozmo- I got all my research from the web, the errant pic here or there, but this one in particular brought it all together so to speak. 












kdaracal said:


> I'd like to see a screen grab of this pup. Such a vague memory...........I remember loving the variant, though.


kdaracal, see above. ^ :wave: It's scene was rather quick, so it's no surprise that your memory of it is vague.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Quick update, I've got most of the fuselage greeblification complete. It seems though, that every time I think I'm done I find yet _more_ details to add; I'm beginning to think this project will never end. 

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/scorpionfighter001-1.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/scorpionfighter004-1.jpg


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

GREAT BASH!!! 

Where did you get/what did you use for the exhaust interior concave piece?


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Perfesser! 

The exhaust part at the back of the engine is the stock kit part, I built this using an old '98 reissue.


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't want to burst anyones bubble but there is a 1/24 Studio scale kit over at Replica Prop Forum.
I believe they are test casting it right now.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck to them, I barely sold any of the 1:48 version to recover my costs...


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

BARRYZ28 said:


> I don't want to burst anyones bubble but there is a 1/24 Studio scale kit over at Replica Prop Forum.
> I believe they are test casting it right now.


You're not bursting my bubble, pal. I paid virtually nothing for this, why expend $50+ dollars when I can scratch and bash it myself?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Seashark said:


> Thanks Perfesser!
> 
> The exhaust part at the back of the engine is the stock kit part, I built this using an old '98 reissue.


Ah! That seems to be more accurate than what's in the new ones. I'm not really sure what that part is supposed to look like but it seems the few pics of that area have shown a concave piece similar to that.


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

Seashark said:


> You're not bursting my bubble, pal. I paid virtually nothing for this, why expend $50+ dollars when I can scratch and bash it myself?


That's exactly why I built my own out of a Revell kit.
A 1/24 kit would be too big for me and I wouldn't want anything smaller then the Revell 1/32ish scale.
I used a few small scale tank kits and some Evergreen styrene for my build.
Even went so far as to light the thrusters and cockpit area.
After all that work, I ended up selling it on Ebay, needed the money.
Anyway, keep up the good work, it looks great so far.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Seashark said:


> You're not bursting my bubble, pal. I paid virtually nothing for this, why expend $50+ dollars when I can scratch and bash it myself?


I did the initial 95% of the master for that SS version over at the RPF and yet I agree with your opinion on this! Something very cool about having one of these in the same scale at the regular 1/32 Viper kit, not to mention being more affordable and having a ton of fun converting the old kit. With the newly 'accuratized' styrene kit out, its getting harder to think of uses for the old kit- this is a perfect solution! Can't wait to see the final product!

Mark


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Mark! 

I checked out your viper on the RPF (hard place to find) it's a beauty, well done! :thumbsup:

For anyone that is interested, here is a link to the build-up:


http://www.therpf.com/f10/tos-bsg-studio-scale-antique-viper-94363/


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks man! Since I found your post yesterday, I'm really thinking seriously about doing on of these (antique viper based on the Revellogram kit).

As much as I love the bigger studio scale Vipers (and variants), I still love the old smaller Viper kits- hard to beat the clean lines. Keep posting pics of yours!

M


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Seashark,
This is turning out super nice. Really great scratch work. Looks accurate to a "T". Thanks for showing this! Please keep us updated. Can't wait to see the finals......!!


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Seashark-
Before you strain you eyes trying to figure out what you're seeing, I need to tell you that those are two different models you are looking at in this picture:










The one on the black background is different from the one on the white. Both models were filmed, but they differ heavily in their details and even in the configuration of the bottom wing. The first model (black background) was stolen during production and a replacement model (white background) was built much more quickly for the remaining shots.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Bradleyfett-

Yeah, I had figured out a couple of weeks ago that those were two different models; the engine details not matching finally did it for me. It's good to get confirmation and the full story, thanks! 

________________________________________________________________

I'll just give a general update, I got stalled-out on this one; so I'll be packing it away for now. I'll update when I have something interesting to report. Thanks for looking everyone!


----------

